# Fire at the Royal Gorge



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

7NEWS - Wildfire burning near Royal Gorge in Fremont County - News Story

Doesn't sound good especially up on the mesa where water has to be trucked in.

Hopefully all the guides can get there vans started and out of there.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

from InciWeb the Incident Information System: Current Incidents



> The Royal Gorge Fire has grown to more than 300 acres. The fire started on the south side of the river and has spotted to the north side. The fire is actively burning on BLM, state and private lands.
> 
> Mandatory Evacuations are in effect from Parkdale to Soda Point, north of the Royal Gorge. U.S. Highway 50 is closed in both directions from Soda Point to Highway 9. Temple Canyon road has also been closed.
> 
> The Arkansas River has been closed from Spike Buck through Canon City. The Royal Gorge Bridge and Park has been evacuated.


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Not looking good. Its up to 3800 acres now. They need that crazy helicopter pilot to start dive bombing it with a bucket


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

thats the best idea ive heard, unfourtunately he sold out and hasnt been around for 2 summers.... good luck and god speed down there, and its also the peak probably.....


----------

